# I bought a 72 lemans. I didnt think parts would be this hard to find.



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

Im going to attach a picture. Hopefully you can see it. I basically need a whole new front clip. Where can i find the parts for a reasonable price? I cant afford 1500 for a fender. Am i just screwed?

Edit: I'm in san francisco if that makes a difference


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel your pain,parts for 71 and 72 such as fenders are not being produced Seen a clip for the GTOs on eBay for 3400. Members have mentioned a place called Franks that may have what you need for your LeMans


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

whats your location for shipping
do your fenders have scoops like the gto>?
my buddy has a whole front clip here in seattle on his putting green
in his backyard hes looking to sell

Scott


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Like for most of us, Pontiac parts don't come easy. You don't give your location but there are numerous yards and people like Scott above who cater to older cars. Franks Pontiac Parts is one in Southern California, Desert Valley Auto Parts in Arizona is another. These are places in my local area. I'm sure there's others across the country a quick Goggle search will reveal.
Prices are probably higher in the rust belt since older cars are hard to come by but yes you're going to have to spend some money to get a nice fender with shipping attached although 1500 is somewhat high. Check the Craigs list in cities within the area you're willing to drive. Check out the classifieds over on the PY forums.
Good luck


----------



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

pontrc said:


> I feel your pain,parts for 71 and 72 such as fenders are not being produced Seen a clip for the GTOs on eBay for 3400. Members have mentioned a place called Franks that may have what you need for your LeMans


I think i have tried franks but I'll keep watching them. Thanks


----------



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> whats your location for shipping
> do your fenders have scoops like the gto>?
> my buddy has a whole front clip here in seattle on his putting green
> in his backyard hes looking to sell
> ...


No they dont. I might be ok with converting the whole front clip if thats my only option. Is it also a 72?


----------



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

O52 said:


> Like for most of us, Pontiac parts don't come easy. You don't give your location but there are numerous yards and people like Scott above who cater to older cars. Franks Pontiac Parts is one in Southern California, Desert Valley Auto Parts in Arizona is another. These are places in my local area. I'm sure there's others across the country a quick Goggle search will reveal.
> Prices are probably higher in the rust belt since older cars are hard to come by but yes you're going to have to spend some money to get a nice fender with shipping attached although 1500 is somewhat high. Check the Craigs list in cities within the area you're willing to drive. Check out the classifieds over on the PY forums.
> Good luck


I live in san francisco. Now that i think about it. I think there is a muscle car graveyard in sacramento. Ill look around. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

1970-72 Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest Rear Bumper GM #484946 - auto...


1970-72 Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest Rear Bumper. Genuine GM #484946 (Not Cheap Taiwan...



sfbay.craigslist.org





NOS rear bumper in your nay bore hood !!!








1971-72 Pontiac Lemans fender - auto parts - by owner - vehicle...


1971 Pontiac Lemans fender. Also fits 1972 Lemans. Overall in good condition. Only a couple rust...



inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 1970-72 Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest Rear Bumper GM #484946 - auto...
> 
> 
> 1970-72 Pontiac GTO, Lemans, Tempest Rear Bumper. Genuine GM #484946 (Not Cheap Taiwan...
> ...



My rear bumper is ok. The driver side fender is straight.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Try Bethel's Goat Farm south of San Jose. They've been around for over 30 years.






GTO Parts, LeMans Parts and Tempest Parts 1964 - 1972


We are the source for quality used original parts for the restoration and maintenance of Pontiac GTO, LeMans and Tempest (1964 to 1972). We also sell new and reproduction parts.



www.goatfarm.com


----------



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

O52 said:


> Try Bethel's Goat Farm south of San Jose. They've been around for over 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, didnt even know they were there. Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Found one. GM Sports In the Stockton area
*209-462-4300*

1971-1972-pontiac-lemans-right-fender-0


----------



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

O52 said:


> Found one. GM Sports In the Stockton area
> *209-462-4300*
> 
> 1971-1972-pontiac-lemans-right-fender-0


Dude! Right on!


----------



## Chrisdidwht (May 20, 2020)

O52 said:


> Found one. GM Sports In the Stockton area
> *209-462-4300*
> 
> 1971-1972-pontiac-lemans-right-fender-0



They sold it yeaterday. 
Im gonna keep checking in with them. Thanks for the connections


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

did you look at the Chevelle online interchange manual,........sometimes interchange lists can show you where a body panel for a chevy, buick or olds, or even another years one may fit.......just check maybe you can find one or two that could fit


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Autometal direct makes lots of fenders, hoods etc. Summit carries them and other repo makes. See if a Chevelle 71 or 72 or other A-Body may fit....

look for 72 Chevelle fenders on summit,...not sure they will fit....but check...less than $300 each..


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Totally different animal LeMans guy, only LeMans will fit


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah sometimes it won’t work,...but as an example....a 68-72 Chevelle deck lid will swap with a Buick skylark or Montecarlo....

the 68-72 roof panel interchanges with all GM A-Body Hardtops....

A cutlass supreme 70 -72 roof panel would fit on a Lemans , Skylark or a Chevelle....

there are many interchanges, and some with slight differences.....just saying it might be worth checking...

but you have said it won’t work....so back to salvage yards!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Yeah sometimes it won’t work,...but as an example....a 68-72 Chevelle deck lid will swap with a Buick skylark or Montecarlo....
> 
> the 68-72 roof panel interchanges with all GM A-Body Hardtops....
> 
> ...


You tried that what counts


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

good luck Chris,.....there is one somewhere!


----------



## Monopolykustoms (Aug 1, 2021)

Chrisdidwht said:


> Im going to attach a picture. Hopefully you can see it. I basically need a whole new front clip. Where can i find the parts for a reasonable price? I cant afford 1500 for a fender. Am i just screwed?
> 
> Edit: I'm in san francisco if that makes a difference


Hey bud I’m Zac I have a restoration shop here in Phoenix I have all the parts you need for the Pontiac my number is 928-710-7697 I’ll make you a deal and send him out to you I take ZELLE thanks Zach with monopoly Kustoms


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is one of those one post wonders. ....scam?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Here is one of those one post wonders. ....scam?


Stay away


----------



## 1aaronreese (Aug 19, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> whats your location for shipping
> do your fenders have scoops like the gto>?
> my buddy has a whole front clip here in seattle on his putting green
> in his backyard hes looking to sell
> ...


I need the front valence for 1971 leamns sport so if he still gots my sister in-law live there I can have her pick it up I’m in Sacramento


----------



## Pistol930 (Sep 30, 2021)

Chrisdidwht said:


> Im going to attach a picture. Hopefully you can see it. I basically need a whole new front clip. Where can i find the parts for a reasonable price? I cant afford 1500 for a fender. Am i just screwed?
> 
> Edit: I'm in san francisco if that makes a difference


Are you still looking ? I have what you need. Email me


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Pistol930 said:


> Are you still looking ? I have what you need. Email me


Red flag this one


----------



## Frankz28 (Nov 3, 2013)

Chrisdidwht said:


> Im going to attach a picture. Hopefully you can see it. I basically need a whole new front clip. Where can i find the parts for a reasonable price? I cant afford 1500 for a fender. Am i just screwed?
> 
> Edit: I'm in san francisco if that makes a difference


I have a ’72 also I love the look. ‘72 wasn’t a popular year so some parts are difficult to come by. Rad support for example. Learn from my mistakes. Buy quality parts from a reputable supply house. I prefer Ames parts. Remember It‘s not a sprint. Cheap parts are typically cheap crap. You don’t have to purchase everything at once. Buy what you need to get it drivable and go from there. Good Luck


----------

